# rod refinishing



## jimmyschimmies (Jul 12, 2010)

got my hands on a Kunnan 80 class rod that the gel coat around the guides has become yellowish and cracking in some spots. any advice on where to take and have it re coated or wrapped? and how much does this procedure usually run?


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

Most of your local rod builders should be able to refinish it for you. Not real sure what other builders charge, but I know with me it all depends on the a lot of factors. What condition the rod is in, as well as how hard the finish is to remove. Also whether the entire rod has finish on it, or is it just the guides. I am sure some one local will be able to handle it for you. Heck hit up the young guy on here that is doing it (jdkingfisher). If I lived closer I would say bring it to me and I would do it for you, but I live in montgomery and have to ship most of my stuff to my customers.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

ask around, im as good as some of the old timers on here. but they do have the super experience. im just trying to make an insurance payment lol and will have your rod done quick and it make people jealous


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

Call around...most tackle shops will do the work, there's also a ton of individuals out there. Rod and reel depot is where I would start...I'd also call hot spots in gulf breeze and Ernie cavitt


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

If the cracking has breached the threads and some threads are exposed or starting to unravel, then its probably time for a rewrap. If its not that bad then a refinish job will benifit. I start by scrubing the rod down with 3m scothbrite wiping it down several times with laquer thinner to remove dirt and waxes then wipe with acetone to pull out yellowing and to soften the surface for the new coat to take. Then pull a thin coat over the rod and walla a brand new rod. Well, in appearance any way. I charge 20$ for most rods. Less for light rods.


----------



## jimmyschimmies (Jul 12, 2010)

thank for all the advice guys, i showed it to the guys down at Hot Spots and all it required was re flex coating. total cost $15


----------



## tom wicker (Oct 16, 2007)

Linda&Ernie said:


> If the cracking has breached the threads and some threads are exposed or starting to unravel, then its probably time for a rewrap. If its not that bad then a refinish job will benifit. I start by scrubing the rod down with 3m scothbrite wiping it down several times with laquer thinner to remove dirt and waxes then wipe with acetone to pull out yellowing and to soften the surface for the new coat to take. Then pull a thin coat over the rod and walla a brand new rod. Well, in appearance any way. I charge 20$ for most rods. Less for light rods.


You must be the Erine. I did some work on a couple of your builds at least he said they started with you If I recall right he said you did them about four years ago. Both were live bait looked like Cobia rods he wanted the rear grips shorten and Alum. Gimbels put on them. Well anyways thats not the point the point is the wrap looked sweet and straight as did the guides:thumbsup: I just wanted to say nice work and throw in a recommendation on your work


----------



## fishingcanada (Oct 21, 2010)

As for the rod re-finish. I'm thinking about using Aluma-Hyde II. It is used for refinishing guns and synthetic stocks. It is suppose to be extremely durable, of course I could only get it in subdued colors, so that is something to think about.


----------

